# 1987 Gt Karakoram



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Updated...
Just pulled my 89 Gt Karakoram out of storage , I've had it since new...my first off the shelf bike, before that I built up my own.
Still works great and not too heavy, considering.. Needs some wheel tune up in bearings going to do that today..

18 inch triple butted Tange tubing
Original Araya Rims with stainless spokes
Shimamo LX and Deore components with crazy specialized 54 front chain ring for on road speed and 38/28 biopace rings.
HTI Pedals..
Christophe toe clips
Scot offroad AT4 handlebars with Salsa Cycles stem
Joe Murray Impact Headseat
Gorilla water proof bottom bracket.
Odyssey Aerator air pump seat post with Alpha quick release

New dad friendly A.r.s gel seat


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

You're new here so I'm gonna help you out....posts are _always_ better with pics.

And just for the record, Karakoram's are not pieces of mtb history. Sorry.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't think he has enough posts to put up a pic unless it's through a photo hosting site.


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> You're new here so I'm gonna help you out....posts are _always_ better with pics.
> 
> And just for the record, Karakoram's are not pieces of mtb history. Sorry.


Yes can't post pics yet.. The 1987 was as I understand the first year Gt made karakorams... History for Gt anyways..
Erik


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Reelchef67 said:


> Yes can't post pics yet.. The 1987 was as I understand the first year Gt made karakorams... History for Gt anyways..
> Erik


Ah thats right, I keep forgetting that forum change. My bad.

GT Timberline circa 85, GT Backwoods circa 86. History for...the Karakoram maybe?


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> And just for the record, Karakoram's are not pieces of mtb history. Sorry.


but they could be part of "Moutain" Bike History...whatever that is...


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Um Mountain .... 
Jeezh


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Reelchef67 said:


> Um Mountain ....
> Jeezh


I was just kidding...personally I think Karakorams are kinda cool...


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

No worries


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Here she is


----------



## RayBans (Aug 8, 2014)

*A True 1987 GT Karakoram*

Ok here are all the details...

1987 GT Karakoram All Stock All Original Parts. ( Even the brake pads, cables, bearings etc. are all original ) ( Sadly the Ritchey Force - super soft best tires ever - side walls gave out 10 years ago ) ( I have the original seat in a bag in my garage ) ( This set of rims I had built for me for the road - I have the original set of rims with my mountain tires also in the garage )

This bike just keeps going and going, seriously I thrashed it as a 28 year old, I've got at least 30,000 miles on it. I've ridden on the beach at Pismo and even surfed the shore break up and down the dunes and into the waves and let the waves push me back. Every time I get on this bike thousands of memories come back to me. She truly is magic.

BTW I'm 55 years old and I did buy her new.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

A 1987 karakoram was a my 3th Mountain bike and the first I purchase new, oh boy I had to save for years (Living in Colombia you just don't make that much money, is about 5 maybe 6 times the amount in comparation) in any case I did like it besides the weak U-brake, the super narrow chainstays and then the fact that she weight a ton..

Sorry I don't have a better picture..


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Karakoram's are not pieces of mtb history. Sorry.


Hey now!

EDIT: just realized this conversation started 3 years ago, please disregard.


----------



## tweeder82o (Oct 1, 2018)

*Refreshed*
















New brake lever + indexed front shifter, new cables, new front brake, new tires, and new chain.


----------

